# Food Safety News - 07/19/2022 FDA proposes another delay for pre-harvest agricultural water requirements



## daveomak.fs (Jul 19, 2022)

FDA proposes another delay for pre-harvest agricultural water requirements​By News Desk on Jul 19, 2022 12:05 am
Monday, the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA) issued a supplemental notice of proposed rulemaking to extend the compliance dates for the pre-harvest agricultural water provisions as outlined in the recent 2021 agricultural water proposed rule. The 2021 agricultural water proposed rule, if finalized, will require farms to conduct annual systems-based agricultural water assessments to determine... Continue Reading

Austria reports mixed foodborne illness picture for 2021​By Joe Whitworth on Jul 19, 2022 12:04 am
Salmonella and Campylobacter reports increased in Austria this past year but were still below levels seen before the COVID-19 pandemic. While Listeria infections went down, a number of clusters were detected and an outbreak was solved. In 2021, the number of human isolates sent to the National Reference Centre for Salmonella increased from 906 in... Continue Reading

Luxembourg to set up new food agency​By News Desk on Jul 19, 2022 12:03 am
Luxembourg is to get a single agency in charge of official controls in the food chain. Legislators in the country voted this past week to create the Luxembourg Veterinary and Food Administration (ALVA). The new authority will bring together all official controls relating to the food supply chain under the remit of the Minister of... Continue Reading

Salmonella, undeclared allergens, undeclared drugs in food prompt FDA action​By News Desk on Jul 19, 2022 12:01 am
The Food and Drug Administration is continuing its use of import alerts to enforce U.S. food safety regulations for food from foreign countries. The agency updates and modifies the alerts as needed. Recent modifications to FDA’s import alerts, as posted by the agency, are listed below. Click here to go to the FDA page with links to... Continue Reading

Blueberries recalled nationwide over high levels of lead​By News Desk on Jul 18, 2022 12:00 pm
BrandStorm Inc. is recalling certain Natierra Organic Freeze-Dried Blueberry pouches because of the presence or potential presence of lead above the FDA’s recommended limits. The concern was identified during testing. An investigation was conducted by the packing site. The original heavy metal reports received for the crop year showed no presence of lead and/or cause... Continue Reading


----------

